# QDMA deer club has openings



## captainhook (Jun 27, 2005)

If you are serious about trophy bucks and a quality hunting experience we should talk. I have acquired 1400 contiguous acres of land that has been under QDMA for seven years. There has already been a 165 class buck taken off the property two years ago and a 170 class was captured on a trail camera last season. Unfortunatley this buck was shot and lost last season. The property has been hunted and managed by the owner  since 1998. I already have several members and will have a total of nine hunters on this property. (WHAT YOU GET) The land is a mix of mature hardwoods and pines, foodplots, agricultural fields which are all in peanuts this year, powerlines, and some small select cuts. There are towerstands and shooting houses already in place. The foodplots are planted by the owner and he has a supplementary feeding program in place when turkey and deer seasons are not in. This land is set up to hunt. You don't do any work, just show up. I will will be keeping the rules as few and as simple as possible. We will not be shooting small bucks on this property. You can expect to see bucks all season on this property due to low pressure hunting techniques.   I look forward to answering any questions you may have in regards to this opportunity.


----------



## RThomas (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll ask the obvious- where at, how much, and total # of members?


----------



## captainhook (Jun 27, 2005)

About an 45 minutes south of Augusta, 1300 per year, 9 total members.


----------



## ericb (Jun 27, 2005)

too far north for my traversing- but sounds like a great place   good luck and good hunting     eric


----------



## captainhook (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for your interest eric. Good luck with your hunting.


----------



## captainhook (Jul 5, 2005)

Here you go jl840


----------



## plumbob (Sep 11, 2006)

I will be in louisville ga on the 27 of this month I am interested.


----------



## wvhunter (Sep 13, 2006)

What County is it in? Is there any camping? Family membership?
Thanks,


----------

